# Tug of War



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

www.topendsports.com/events/discontinued/tugofwar.htm

www.tugofwar-twif.org

www.nationaltoday.com/tug-war-day/

www.priceonomics.com/a-history-of-tug-of-war-fatalities/

www.rulesofsport.com/sports/tug-of-war.html

www.wikihow.com/Win-at-Tug-of-War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_of_war

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_of_war_International_Federation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_of_war_at_the_World_Games

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_of_war_at_the_Summer_Olympics

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naha_Tug-of-war


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

Buddy should have worn shoes so he wouldn’t have had his butt whipped by a girl. 
That’s funny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 21, 2021)

Brings back great old memories!

I remember tug-of-war in school!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

Those big men in kilts sure are strong.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Buddy should have worn shoes so he wouldn’t have had his butt whipped by a girl.
> That’s funny.





Aunt Marg said:


> Brings back great old memories!
> 
> I remember tug-of-war in school!





Keesha said:


> Those big men in kilts sure are strong.



I've seen some serious rope burns. I like the gif where the last girl gets dragged by her foot.


----------

